# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Арсеньев К. Несимметричный взгляд на мир ШБ. 17.04.2021

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Он-лайн Конференция "Про науку" 17.04.2021

Арсеньев Кирилл. Несимметричный взгляд на мир или как Бхагавата Пурана расставляет все точки над i

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-04b...JnF8l&index=29

----------

